# JUMPING PICTURES LETS SEE THEM



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Lets see some good jumping pictures


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm sure a lot of you have seen these pics..but hey, they're jumping pics, right?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of me jumping Tessa, a horse I used to ride in my lessons. I love this picture:


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

These are a few pictures of my Quarter Horse Doc  
Barn Show








Jumping 3'9








Barn Show again








3'9 again








Very Old picture. He has come a long way









This is one of my leased to buy horses to a good friend another farm away.









[/img]


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, I'm not the greatest jumper but here are some photos of me anyways because I love jumping!! lol


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

jumping pix...something I have far too many of 

Kovu and I at WIHS locals last fall









and Kovu and I at Warrenton









and Kovu and I out XC

















Gangsta and I at Hazelwild









Gangsta and I at home









Whisper and I at home









Mister and I at home










aaand. why 3'6 from a standstill is a bad idea....
Pepsi and I at home


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Your position looks great, Gangsta!!

I don't have any digitals of me jumping-too old!! Here are some of my girls jumping though!

Kelly, my 12 yr. old and Tahoe



Does it count if there isn't a rider? Cody, jumping the sprinkler!



Shaylea, my 10 yr. old on Spirit, XC



Kelly on Liberty


----------



## CompletelyShameless (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

I have WAY too many jumping pics









me and wee magic









me and little magical









me and the little one 









magic and I over the ditch









mel and i over the ramp









melly lass over the bench









yepppperrss. me and mel









miss melody and i









and again









over the rolltop









over the training/prelim/intermediate hedge









tablee









bada$$




























and I have many more, but your poor eyes are probably whimpering in pain at having to look at all them. hope you enjoyed!


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

I only have one, and it's like 20 some years old. This was taken some time in the mid-80s. I was like 17 I think. This horse was my first mare, Lady.










~Kerri & Pete


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

All of my jumping pictures are reeeeally bad haha.

Copper and me.


















Bam-Bam and me.


















Those pictures are really old, haha.


Whoa, sorry they're so huge. oo;


----------



## super10chic (Jul 30, 2008)

*After this pic, we jumped up 2 more holes on the standard*


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Kai and I 80cm








Spider (he was 26 years young in this pic and he 11.2hh) and I 50cm








Kai and I 1.05m








PJ and I western jumping!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I got some too
but they´re not that good because I can´t jump :lol: 

With Angel the horse I had some time ago

















and with Nando xD


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Pinto Pony, I have a horse named Spider too! But he's 16.3 and dark bay...LOL!

Great pics guys!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This is my Spyder


----------

